# Sexual harassment reaching epidemic proportions



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Campaigners in Egypt say the problem of sexual harassment is reaching epidemic proportions, with a rise in such incidents over the past three months. For many Egyptian women, sexual harassment - which sometimes turns into violent mob-style attacks - is a daily fact of life, reports the BBC's Bethany Bell in Cairo.



BBC News - Egypt's sexual harassment of women 'epidemic'


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, this is all talk. and it has been all talk for ages. They cant fix it because the miss very important aspects of the demographics of Egypt. All organizations working on the issue are useless.


----------

